# autonomos or individuals doing their own taxes



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

hello guys  
in Spain, is it wise or unwise to do your own taxes?

I really like doing my own taxes and such, (or at least knowing how it works!!) so I'm curious about if it would be possible to do that when I move to Spain, or if it would really be a huge waste of time and effort? :juggle:

are you _(you reading this)_ paying an accountant/gestor to do your taxes? are their tasks very complicated and something you really wouldn't be able to do on your own?

I will be an autonomo, so I'm wondering if the monthly payments and such go through simple online forms, or if it involves being somewhere in person to present papers upon appointment... etc.

*Any* information at all about doing taxes or having help with them would be really appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

iris muddy said:


> hello guys
> in Spain, is it wise or unwise to do your own taxes?
> 
> I really like doing my own taxes and such, (or at least knowing how it works!!) so I'm curious about if it would be possible to do that when I move to Spain, or if it would really be a huge waste of time and effort? :juggle:
> ...



I employ a gestor to do mine simply because a) it’s easier b) he charges me very little 

Monthly autonomo payments are due last day of the month and are taken direct from your account by the social security office. 
Returns are completed quarterly in January, April, July, October. I have been told it’s a simple process online but it is not something I’m happy to do. 

Sorry, I can’t be much more help


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I employ a gestor to do mine simply because a) it’s easier b) he charges me very little
> 
> Monthly autonomo payments are due last day of the month and are taken direct from your account by the social security office.
> Returns are completed quarterly in January, April, July, October. I have been told it’s a simple process online but it is not something I’m happy to do.
> ...


that is very helpful already! thank you  how much does he charge, if you dont mind that i ask?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

iris muddy said:


> that is very helpful already! thank you  how much does he charge, if you dont mind that i ask?


He charges me €52 a quarter for returns including VAT returns. This, I warn you, is not usual and most people spend more than that a month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> He charges me €52 a quarter for returns including VAT returns. This, I warn you, is not usual and most people spend more than that a month.


I pay about the same


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

That sounds very good, I'm glad you guys get that good deal 

So, based on what you said, it seems like there is no monthly 'duty' that the accountant has to carry out in order for your monthly payment to be successfully completed. 
Would you say that's true? 

So are people who pay monthly paying for the accountant to organize and make sure things are in order, but not actually file something each month? 

also, I have heard there's the quarterly returns, as well as the yearly one. So, 5? unless it's only the 4 you said you do?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

iris muddy said:


> That sounds very good, I'm glad you guys get that good deal
> 
> So, based on what you said, it seems like there is no monthly 'duty' that the accountant has to carry out in order for your monthly payment to be successfully completed.
> Would you say that's true?
> ...


Once you're set up, the payment is automatically taken from your bank. 

Yes, as megsmum said, there are quarterly tax returns as well as the annual one. That's what my gestor does for me. I just send or take all my invoices in & they do the rest. Not accountant - gestor. He works alongside an accountant & a lawyer, but he is neither.


I could easily do it myself, but for about 10€ a week, it's worth him doing it for me! They also give me advice & info about changes to regulations - that doesn't cost any extra & saves me trying to keep up with them.


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Once you're set up, the payment is automatically taken from your bank.
> 
> Yes, as megsmum said, there are quarterly tax returns as well as the annual one. That's what my gestor does for me. I just send or take all my invoices in & they do the rest. Not accountant - gestor. He works alongside an accountant & a lawyer, but he is neither.
> 
> ...



Ok, thank you very much for the answer 

Ah, I thought the gestor was like a more general type of accountant/advisor for most basic things, didn't know they work alongside them.

I've been told 60 euros a month is a normal price for gestor/accountant. Do you think this is a fair price?

I'm trying to make a more informed decision before I accept to pay that (alongside all other monthly costs of living..) so I'm thinking that I should, instead, ask for services similar to what you guys are saying, quarterly then yearly, instead of monthly...

Does it seem like a good idea or am I underestimating how helpful it is to employ them per month?? :/


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Once you're set up, the payment is automatically taken from your bank.
> 
> Yes, as megsmum said, there are quarterly tax returns as well as the annual one. That's what my gestor does for me. I just send or take all my invoices in & they do the rest. Not accountant - gestor. He works alongside an accountant & a lawyer, but he is neither.
> 
> ...


oh- one more thing. With their services, or even without, with taxation in Spain, are you ever required to present yourself somewhere ? Or can most/all of it be done from home online? 

I'm asking because it would seem worth having the gestor handle all this, if for example they saved you the time from having to make appointments or show up and wait at an office every 3 months.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Once you're set up, the payment is automatically taken from your bank.
> 
> Yes, as megsmum said, there are quarterly tax returns as well as the annual one. That's what my gestor does for me. I just send or take all my invoices in & they do the rest. Not accountant - gestor. He works alongside an accountant & a lawyer, but he is neither.
> 
> ...


if your paying 52€ a quarter that’s not €10 a week!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> if your paying 52€ a quarter that’s not €10 a week!


I just realised I said that!

I meant a bit over 10€ per month, of course!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just realised I said that!
> 
> I meant a bit over 10€ per month, of course!


a BIG bit over 10€! 52€for 3 months is just over 17€ per month and that is why you use a gestor - you're lousy at maths!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It probably won't be appropriate for you as an autonomo, but there is certainly a facility to complete the annual IRPF return online in Spain, and pay the tax due by direct debit from your bank account, without ever needing to visit the tax office.

There is also a facility whereby you can make an appointment online with the Agencia Tributaria and visit your nearest tax office where they will complete your annual tax return (from the figures you supply, with no supporting documentation asked for) on their system, free of charge. A couple only need to make one appointment for the two of them, and they will show you whether it is more advantageous for a joint return to be submitted, or individual ones, and ask if you want to pay the tax all in one go or split it into two instalments. It's a very good service, which I have used several times, and it takes only a few minutes.


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> It probably won't be appropriate for you as an autonomo, but there is certainly a facility to complete the annual IRPF return online in Spain, and pay the tax due by direct debit from your bank account, without ever needing to visit the tax office.
> 
> There is also a facility whereby you can make an appointment online with the Agencia Tributaria and visit your nearest tax office where they will complete your annual tax return (from the figures you supply, with no supporting documentation asked for) on their system, free of charge. A couple only need to make one appointment for the two of them, and they will show you whether it is more advantageous for a joint return to be submitted, or individual ones, and ask if you want to pay the tax all in one go or split it into two instalments. It's a very good service, which I have used several times, and it takes only a few minutes.


that sounds amazing! thank you for the info! 
do you know for sure if these things don't apply to autonomo? I will try to find a number to call and ask, because that seems really useful!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

iris muddy said:


> that sounds amazing! thank you for the info!
> do you know for sure if these things don't apply to autonomo? I will try to find a number to call and ask, because that seems really useful!!


I'm sure there is nothing to stop you completing the annual return online, if you know how to do it (would be above my pay grade, although I have done it with my very simple tax situation of just having pension income plus interest on savings). I think it would be best to check with them about the personal visits, though. If you are in Málaga they are currently based in a building next door to the El Corte Ingles department store, on Avenida de Andalucia, and they have an Information Desk where they may be able to help you.


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'm sure there is nothing to stop you completing the annual return online, if you know how to do it (would be above my pay grade, although I have done it with my very simple tax situation of just having pension income plus interest on savings). I think it would be best to check with them about the personal visits, though. If you are in Málaga they are currently based in a building next door to the El Corte Ingles department store, on Avenida de Andalucia, and they have an Information Desk where they may be able to help you.


I will definitely be looking into that, thank you Lynn!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We use a gestor to do our annual tax return (IRPF) - just pensions income, nothing complicated. He charges €20 for the two of us.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We use a gestor to do our annual tax return (IRPF) - just pensions income, nothing complicated. He charges €20 for the two of us.


Similar but SWMBO teaches so there is IRPF paid to be reclaimed but since she also teaches English to the gestor's daughter he doesn't charge us.


----------

